# Ruger M77 Mark II- Adjustable trigger?



## marshallknight (Dec 6, 2009)

My dad's got a youth model Ruger M77 Mark II in a 243 caliber.  He bought it to varmint hunt with, but he never uses it anymore.  I was going to let my ten year old use it, but he had the trigger lightened.  Is the trigger adjustable?  If not can a kit be bought to bring it back to the orginal factory specs?  If so any idea of cost.  I think the gun's fine like it is, because I have taught him safety and I'm always with him when he shoots it, but my dad doesn't want him to use it like it is.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Dec 6, 2009)

How light is the trigger?  My Timney at the highest setting is 2 and a half pounds.


----------



## marshallknight (Dec 7, 2009)

ironhead7544 said:


> How light is the trigger?  My Timney at the highest setting is 2 and a half pounds.



Not real sure, I think he would be fine with it, since I'll be with him and he's been taught to be safe.  I'm not a big fan of a 243 and we have a single shot Rossi 243, so I was lookin for something a little bigger than the Rossi to get him by until he can handle a bigger caliber.


----------



## marshallknight (Dec 7, 2009)

Brian618 said:


> The stock Ruger trigger is not adjustable and Ruger will not sell you a new trigger group, they will ask you to send it to them for installation, however  you can buy aftermarket adjustable trigger kits.  Both Jard and Timney make trigger kits for the M77 MkII.  They run anywhere from $80-$110 at Brownells and if you don't want to install it yourself any reasonable gunsmith can put them in for a few buck more.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 7, 2009)

Count your blessings.

The stock trigger on the Mark II is generally considered to be awful.  (I own one and share that opinion.)  Some factory pulls are in the 7-8 lbs. range.

While the trigger is not adjustable it can be lightened by a competent gunsmith.  However, IMO a good aftermarket trigger is preferable.

If someone actually lightened the trigger for varmint hunting it may be set so that it is not safe to deer hunt with.  MAKE SURE THE GUN IS UNLOADED, and  cock it (close the bolt).  Place the safety in the "fire" position, and rap it on a hard floor from about knee high.  Determine if it fired.  Cock the gun again, put it on safe and then move to fire two or three times, and repeat the exercise.  If it doesn't fire coming off safe, or when rapped on the floor, it should be safe to deer hunt with.

Midway has the triggers on sale occasionally which is how I bought mine.


----------



## marshallknight (Dec 7, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Count your blessings.
> 
> The stock trigger on the Mark II is generally considered to be awful.  (I own one and share that opinion.)  Some factory pulls are in the 7-8 lbs. range.
> 
> ...



Good test, I never thought of that.  I'll try it tonight when I get home.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 9, 2009)

Ruger triggers might take both of you to squeeze.  If it's in a safe range like the others said, thank your father for saving you from having to use it.  If it is an aftermarket trigger you should be able to adjust it to where it's heavier without a lot of effort. Good luck to you and your son.


----------



## germag (Dec 9, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Count your blessings.
> 
> The stock trigger on the Mark II is generally considered to be awful.  (I own one and share that opinion.)  Some factory pulls are in the 7-8 lbs. range.
> 
> ...



The only thing I would add as an additional step to this test is to cock the gun again, then hold it upside-down and rap it sharply with the heel of your hand. If none of these tests produces a "slam fire", you should be good to go. Gunsmiths usually perform these same tests after a trigger job.


----------



## dhepler (Dec 10, 2009)

If you are near cobb county I can make it heavy again and safe.  770 739 2172 Dave


----------

